# Wood Board slingshot. Tips, suggestions please?



## Recurves1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, so I drove to the local Harbor Freight and picked up a cheap rat tail file and my son Matt is working on putting grooves in the forks 1/2" down. He wants to stain it and add other artistic touches to his slingshot. I on the other hand want to build myself a hunting sling shot. On my recurve bows I pull with 60 to 65 lb draw weights, so I think I won't have a problem with hunter bands on my own slingshot.

I love the look of the many board cut slingshots like the ones made by A+, Fish Hunter, Bunny Buster, etc.. I've heard of people purchasing bread board for their slingshots. Can I just go to the local Home Depot or Lowes and pick up a solid wood board? What are the best woods for a slingshot cut out from boards?

Here is what I'm going to use to cut out my frame.









Thanks in advance for any suggestions and tips.

Jose


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Home Depot sells hardwood boards in Oak, Maple, and Poplar at least by me, I'm sure Lowe's does too. They sell by the foot so you can get as much or little as you want. I made one recently out of Oak that is in the style of the old Wham O model, it was my first and made in just a couple of hours. It's nothing fancy but it shoots pretty well. Best of luck with yours.


----------



## Recurves1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'm going to stop by Home Depot tonight. I'm starting to see how this hobby can become an addiction. Hopefully I can come up with a decent pattern.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like you have a great saw there ! I am looking forward to seeing your new slingshots !


----------



## Recurves1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Smitty. I really like the slingshots you've made and hope the ones I make look half as good. I just got back from Home Depot and picked up a foot of Red Oak board. It only cost me $2 and some change!







Its 3/4 inch thick by 3.5 inches wide. I think that will make a decent sized pocket slingshot. Now all I need to do is find a basic pattern. I think once I get the frame cut out, round off all the edges with a wood rasp, some fine sanding, and some sort of sealant or paint, I should end up with a nice little slingshot. Here's my board, wish me luck!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Good beginnings!!!! Looks like you are up to a great start. Looking forward to seeing your finished catty!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your lucky I enquired about hardwood from our local d.i.y. store it was 1 meter long just under 4inches wide and 3/4 of an inch thick cost £15.00 english pounds or $22.96 dollars.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Recurves1 said:


> I'm starting to see how this hobby can become an addiction.


Poor sod.







He's crossed over. He's become one of us.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Good choice of wood.
Excellent jig saw.
I would surely like to see the results.
Come up with your own unique pattern, what feels good in your hand. There are no rules,
except to shoot safely.
Tom


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Your lucky I enquired about hardwood from our local d.i.y. store it was 1 meter long just under 4inches wide and 3/4 of an inch thick cost £15.00 english pounds or $22.96 dollars.


Tell me about it, I just look for off cuts on ebay.
Martin


----------



## Recurves1 (Apr 20, 2010)

In 2007 I was flying through London to go to the Middle East. I couldn't beleive how much more expensive it is there! I guess we as American's take too many things for granted such as the cost of a simple 12 inch section of oak board!

I found a pic on the internet of a frame I liked and drew it out free hand on my board with a red marker.










Then I cut it out with my jig saw. A rough cut but it fits in my hand nicely and I think will be a nice little slingshot I can carry around easily. Now I just need to file and sand it down to my liking.










Any suggestions on a good stain or sealant for oak?







Thanks for all the positive vibes!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking good already, the wood you have chosen has a nice grain to it, How about natural bees wax 
it will really make the grain stand out.
Martin


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Oak has a nice natural grain to it.
I suggest using pure, raw linseed...or laquer. Either one will bring out the natural
beauty of the wood. Other methods such as polyurethane is a good choice also.
Looking good so far.
BB


----------



## Recurves1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Today's my day off so I started filing and sanding the frame down. I filed some grooves into the fork for the bands. Thanks for the tips on the sealant to protect and bring out the beauty of the oak wood. I'm going to re visit Home Depot today and get the frame finished. I may drill a hole at the bottom of the handle for a lanyard. This is what it looks like right now.







I appreciate all the replies and tips. Man this is fun!! I can't wait to get some bands on it and see how it shoots.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Looking good I am realy looking forward, for you to stain it.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

You're doing a fine job. That's my next jigsaw too







. When you're cutting into those tight corners, let the blade eat, then start to make your turn. In other words, hold it steady while letting it run. You'll be surprised at how well you can cut a tight area. Use the thinner blades for doing that, they allow you to cut those tight areas. You'll be making some fine flips in no time.


----------



## Recurves1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the jigsaw. I was a welder by trade for a dozen years. This is my first time really working with any wood. Anyway, I went to Home Depot and found a can of Danish Oil. Here it is with a couple coats. The directions say to let it dry for 8 to 10 hours before use. So far I think it looks pretty decent. Now I need to order some bands. Tomorrow my son and I are going to cut out his frame.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Recurves,
Very nice looking fork.
The oil really brings out the grain nicely.
Good job.
Tom


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW ! Very nice work ! I think you should sand it lightly with 600 grit and put a coat of furniture wax on it then buff for a beautiful smoooooth finish and feel. You are looking good for a slingshot of the month nomination ! Even hand rubbing until you feel heat will really bring out the shine from the oil finish. Danish oil is great for a really tough finish because it soaks into the wood deep.


----------



## Recurves1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tom and Smitty, thanks for the kind words!







I took your advice and hit the fork with a little 600 grit and some polish. It looks a bit better to me and is really smooth to the touch. Thanks for all the help guys, I appreciate it greatly. Now to get bands on it and see how it shoots!


----------



## Recurves1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok guys my wife is letting me have some of her excercise tubing. I don't know what the difference is in the color. Pull strength? Anyway, here's a pic of the tubing. If any of you guys recognize it by the color, let me know which one I should cut up. Thanks!


----------

